# Im new to fursuiting. Please Any Tips



## Tav_Windpaw (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm new to fursuiting. Please Any Tips are Helpful and possibly Sites for Tips


----------



## Autumnal (Aug 16, 2008)

try this for a basic guide.
I'm not a fursuiter myself, but I'm contemplating it, thus the link. C:


----------



## Uro (Aug 16, 2008)

I would like to get one in time before anthro 09 ^__^


----------

